
Ask HN: How / Why do some stories without “Ask HN:” make it to the /ask page? - justboxing
Examples:<p>&quot;Unix time turns 1500000000 today&quot; =&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14764504<p>&quot;Dev Bootcamp is shutting down&quot; =&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14758364
======
bsvalley
Moderators?

